# Paper tuning distance



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i paper tune at multiple distances just to be sure, ive never used grocery bag for tuning it seems too thick to get a good reading, try newspaper


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I shoot paper at 8-10 feet.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

spot hogg recommends 23 yards.

i tune from 19 yards. stick the paper 3 feet in front of the bale.

paper tuning under ten yards will sometimes lead to false tears.

besides, who cares what it looks like in feet, i want to know what it looks like 1 yard from the 20 yard bale for indoors.

good paper to use is butcher paper you can buy by the roll at any meat locker.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

23 yards, really? What is the sense, by that distance the vanes have corrected any flight errors.


----------



## rhysehaugen (Feb 13, 2006)

Not to slam on anyone, but paper tunning is crap. The only way to correctly paper tune is to have a shooting machine and take human error out of the equation. If you are hitting the x, your arrows are cosistent, and fly well; why paper tune?


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

cause not everyone has access to a hooter shooter perhaps?

I agree with you on this part about human error but spott hogg is the maker of teh hooter shooter and even they are the ones that suggest 23 yards. the closest one that i know of to me is 120 miles away.


----------



## scott in WI (Jul 9, 2004)

*Paper*

6 feet. Paper tuning is extremely valuable.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

rhysehaugen said:


> Not to slam on anyone, but paper tunning is crap. The only way to correctly paper tune is to have a shooting machine and take human error out of the equation. If you are hitting the x, your arrows are cosistent, and fly well; why paper tune?


I use paper to get me close and then walk back tune to finalize things. Paper is like bore sighting.


----------



## gordan (Dec 12, 2002)

Doc said:


> I use paper to get me close and then walk back tune to finalize things. Paper is like bore sighting.


I agree with Doc. 6 feet paper tuning and walk back tuning works for me.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

I paper tune at 6 feet, then 10 yards, then 20 yards. If I get a clean tear at all 3 distances l feel the bow is well tuned. I see paper tuning as simply making sure the arrows are coming off the bow clean. Paper tuning wont work for archers with inconsistant shooting however.


----------

